# LOCK SOURCE FEATURE



## SOULJAHX6 (May 22, 2017)

For the love of god we need a lock source feature like there is on the Adobe Software. Nothings worse than to have the scene set up and then accidentally brag the background while trying to move a different source.


----------



## Osiris (May 22, 2017)

You can lock the preview with an option in the Edit or View menu, I believe.


----------

